# Upgrade to FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE broke my ichwd?



## Ajira (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok,

So after upgrading to FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE, suddenly my watchdog can't be patted anymore. The culprit seems to be that ichwd isn't working anymore:


```
ichwd0: <Intel ICH9R watchdog timer> on isa0
ichwd0: unable to reserve GCS registers
device_attach: ichwd0 attach returned 6
ichwd0: <Intel ICH9R watchdog timer> at port 0x930-0x937,0x960-0x97f on isa0
ichwd0: unable to reserve GCS registers
device_attach: ichwd0 attach returned 6
```

Under FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE it worked absolutely flawless, so I'm rather curious why it suddenly refuses to work. And more so, I'd love to find a solution to get it working again. Does anyone have an idea? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ajira (Feb 11, 2012)

Problem solved!

Adding

```
nooption NEW_PCIB
```
to my kernel config solved the problem.


----------

